# eating fish



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

does anyone ever eat the fish in the ohio"? The cats Icaught last time smelled like motor oil. Just wondering!


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I fish the river a lot, and though some of the fish look tasty (saugeye, walleye), we've never had the guts to try them. I know some of the guys I see at the pike island keep them, but I always figure every time the river is up, every city between pittsburgh and wheeling is probably dumping thier overflow sewage when they can get away with it. Funny thing is, the river has the same eating advisory as Lake Erie on most fish. I sure wouldn't try any bottom feeding species like channel cats. I think there is a no eat advisory on them anyway. I usually stick with the lakes for eaters, and fish the river for fun. Got my biggest flathead, channel, and wiper from there.


----------



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Our state is very conservative when it comes to fish eating advisories. Follow them and you will be fine. 

Webothfish,

If you think about it most Ohio lakes are tributary lakes. Just dammed up steams and rivers. So all of your heavy metals and chemicals that are bound to sediment particles fall out of suspension when they enter the slowing moving water of the lake. They then settle to the bottom and enter the foodweb. Just something to think about the next time you drop a fish in the livewell from a lake!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

we all gotta die sometime.....coat it in hot sauce and it will taste fine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> we all gotta die sometime.....coat it in hot sauce and it will taste fine


haha yesssir


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

haha thats what im thinking! mmmm...cant beat it!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Been eating my walleye, sauger and saugeye from the river for years....no problem. Well.......the ol lady does complain about me glowing slightly at night, but no "major" problems....


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Fryed up about 10# dressed wiper on Mother's Day, Mom in Law and everyone else loved it, knew it was Ohio River fish, Once a month I think is the advisory, and this was the first fish from this spring, so we're doing fine! 
LMJ


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I do eat them but a hybrid I cleaned this spring makes me wonder. It had both male and female sex organs,yes,eggs and testes both.Gives new meaning to go F y'self....
Fish contamination is determined using the "whole fish bioassay method". Whats that ,you ask? It's where they take a whole fish,put it in a blender(anyone remember the bass-o-matic from old SNL?) and use the results to test for contaminants. I don't know 'bout anyone else but I don't eat skin,the fat next to it or along the lateral line(dk meat),any of the guts or brain and certainly not the bones. I think if you do a thorough job of cleaning you can eliminate a lot of the contaminants many of which tend to concentrate in the organs and fat,TC1 ps,them saugers sure are tasty!


----------



## duknut (May 13, 2008)

we have been catching sauger and saugeye and have ate them for a while now and we all are doing fine,I do not think a meal every day would be a wise choice though.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

I would not eat any fish out of the Ohio river, however some friends will eat a few Sauger & Walleye. You are not likely to see the effects of eating a few fish. Children and Women who want to have children probably shouldn't eat any. The accumulative effect could cause reproductive harm.

Why would you eat anything out of the river. The smallmouth are in big trouble, and I believe the whole system is far worse than it was 15 yrs ago.

I buy my fishing lis. because it is the law, but what has the DNR and biologists done for us. They take your money. Period. Fish populations continue to decline. The river and streams of the Ohio valley are not even shadows of their former selves. DNR and law inforcement continue to take money from the poor,(us fisherman), and protect those who are actually responsible for the destruction of our environment. 

Just take a look and Mountain top removal, or the sludge ponds of power plants. And the big one. City sewage. Selenium, Dioxin, PCB's, Mercury, EDC's. The list of contaminents just goes on. The DNR talks a good game. They buy land for us sportsman with money from our lis. fees, etc. Yet these lands can be used for powerplant construction if deemed necessary later by some dude who we have never heard of. Read the fine print. Lands or wildlife management areas purchased with our money can be used for any purpose deemed necessary by the director, any time they want. These are not our lands, they are theirs. Bought with our money. Truth and politics don't mix, kind of like oil and water. Don't eat the fish.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

for all the responses! Sounds like you can eat them. But....... thinh I'll keep to catch and release. haahahah


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Asking a bunch of fishermen probably isn't the best way to gain sound advice. If you want to hear it from an expert, contact the OEPA.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Miyot, 

I highly doubt you are the purist saint you claim to be when ragging on the people who care about our natural resources. You also generalize and stereotype to the point of nausea. The reason power plants and coal mines are began is to feed the American way of life of consume, consume, consume. Unless you can prove that you haven&#8217;t a part in any minute amount of environmental degradation, your arguments and rants kind of lose their value. To me, your claims are alike to those of a belligerent hypocrite/urban myth extraordinaire. If you cannot back up your claims with any hard scientific fact, which your argument's structuring signifies, please refrain from contaminating other (possibly impressionable) people's minds with that crap. America needs a new basis on logic and proof opposed to legend, myth, or highly questionable/easily defeatable hypothesis; and your claims aren't fulfilling those needs.

For your consideration, 
Mushi


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

We have Ohio river fish about one time a week when available,sauger,walleye,hybrids and catfish.Only keep small cat's under five pound and release the larger hybrids.Have not noticed any sign of disease or contamination while cleaning.
Jake


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

here we go again. i hope for you sake that you do not live your hole life the way you post. all you have to say are negative things never any thing positive. it must be a sad day every day you wake up with nothing but doom to look forward to. but i guess you have nothing better to do. but i will say you are consistent with your doom and gloom. do you ever post any thing positive? piece of advice, smile man. don't carry so much of the worlds burden on your shoulders. life is good!!!! ENJOY.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

Mushijobah, I never claimed I was a purist saint. Those are your words. Trusting the EPA is real good advice. They know something is up with the Ohio river, they just don't know what.

By the way, the list of contaminants and advice I offered comes from WV's statewide fish consumption advisories. I was a coal miner, I burn electricity, and plenty of fuel. Industry could be cleaner, and so could we. If our natural resources are left to you guys, it is indeed to late. I am only truthful. Tell me how good it is. In the last 60 years, how much has the sportsman spent on lis. fees, equipment and on and on. Billions. 

You wonder if the fish are safe to eat, the ohio river fishery is far worse than it was 15 yrs ago. They are stocking like crazy instead of addressing the real problems. This thread tells it all. Just read Viper1 first post. The fact he has to ask this question is proof enough of the trouble our river is in.

Mushijobah, I have tried to be factual. I am indeed alarmed at what is happening to our streams. I am more alarmed at your indifference. Also this will be my last post on this site. I am tired of trying to wake people up, only to be attacked because I want things to be better.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if i am hungry(i dont eat many fish) i'll keep some sauger or if i get them crappie. i dont eat hybrids because i like catching them and cats because i like sauger more, the bigger fish will have more contaminates but its up to you if you are comfortable eating it. it wont turn you green, i dont know if it will effect you or not, but you wont see it if it does so most people dont care.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Miyot,
> 
> I highly doubt you are the purist saint you claim to be when ragging on the people who care about our natural resources. You also generalize and stereotype to the point of nausea. The reason power plants and coal mines are began is to feed the American way of life of consume, consume, consume. Unless you can prove that you havent a part in any minute amount of environmental degradation, your arguments and rants kind of lose their value. To me, your claims are alike to those of a belligerent hypocrite/urban myth extraordinaire. If you cannot back up your claims with any hard scientific fact, which your argument's structuring signifies, please refrain from contaminating other (possibly impressionable) people's minds with that crap. America needs a new basis on logic and proof opposed to legend, myth, or highly questionable/easily defeatable hypothesis; and your claims aren't fulfilling those needs.
> 
> ...


mushi,hopefully as your education continues,you'll learn how to carry on a civilized discussion/debate without feeling the need to be so condecending to others
you seem to make a habit of that for some reason,and though i may not see eye to eye with miyot on some of his thoughts,i think he(and others)deserve a little more respect.as with any topic,there will always be people on both sides,but the fact you may not agree with someone,is not cause for trying to belittle/demean them.add your "logic and proof"(if you have any to offer) in a more positive way,and you may be taken more seriously.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The fish advisory says 1 meal per month on fish under 21 inchs, black bass and sauger is 1 per week, and crappie has no limit and is deemed very safe to eat and that is from Ky department of health,Department of Enviromental Protection and Departmet of Fish and Wildlife. Fish over 21 inchs 8 a year.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Other ways of cutting down on toxins in the fish, broil,grill so the fat drips away from the flesh. Cut off the fat under belly, cut off the v lateral line or red meat.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I agree I was a bit harsh, and I am sorry Myiot. I have been aggravated with past posts on the 'eating' of fish in Ohio, not the state of our streams. It is true that our streams are in dire need of intensive attention. But I'm sick of people giving their 'expert opinion' when they indeed have no idea what the truth is...and the people who are experts do (to the extent presently possible[years upon years of hard research]).

Nothing against you Miyot, I suppose I categorized you with the urban legend worshiping type that roam this site giving false information to people who aren't politically biased and just want the most reliable truth about the subject at hand. On the other hand, I figure if someone has the gumption to say something outlandish or obviously swayed by a personal mindset, I have the same right as they do to question their claims. I also feel as if I should provide information that is more closely aligned with the results of issues that have been studied for years by professionals


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ive been eating sauger/ walleye out of the river and im fine. doesnt seem to bother me


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

come on you don't have to apologize for what you thought . nor dose miyot have to apologize. but miyot acts if though every government institution has a conspiracy going on and that they cover everything up. so when he talks like he dose, it kind of takes away any common sense that he is trying to make. plus in another post miyot told me he was a fishing guide on the east coast near Norfolk i think. so is he a coal miner or charter captain? are dose he put on his super hero cape and save the world. who is the real miyot please stand up. read his post. !!!! DOOM and GLOOM. O by the way you complain about what people say about you but you have no problem putting people down when they express opinions or fact of there own. must be nice to live in your own little world. shhhhhhh do you here that i think it sounds like foot steps be hind you. no no it sounds more like black helicopters coming to take you away for all the things you know.:S


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

eat'em up..if u get sick try not to eat so many at one sitting.


----------



## EachHit71 (Dec 12, 2007)

Im not an expert by any means. However from what I have read is that Mud Puppies in the area is a good thing. And I have caught more Mud Puppies than I would like to admit. They say that Mud Puppies are very sensitive to the water conditions. If the water was too bad you wouldnt see Mud Puppies. I have eaten plenty of the walleye, saugeye, and sauger from the Pike Island area of the river. But my wife says I will eat anything. Im from the Cleveland area. Fish Lake Erie most of the time, and eat those fish as well. 

And my fish totals below are from as of a month ago, not the entire year. Hope to get those totals up.


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

Google, Fish Eating Advisory and you will see that there are advisories every where. all though not perfect the big o is a lot better then it was in the 60's 70's 80's. the last ten years the river is getting better and cleaner. that dose not mean there are not problems but it is looking up. any time some one says {the future of are planet}
nerd alert.
fix the planet? yes! BUT WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have Coleman's fish market in Wheeling, Wv. They have the best fish around and when I want to eat fish, thats where I go. I don't keep fish because I am too lazy to clean them  . You will find some sort of contamination in every lake, stream, and river in Ohio and most other states. Simply put, heavy metal contamination occurs naturally and thats what most advisories are for (lead, mercury, etc). We all know that most cities along the big O has sewage overflow into the river and that personally sickens me. There are 2 within 1/4 mile of an area I fish and I hate it, but I havent seen it effect the fishing there. Captina creek has had 2 coal sludge spills in recent years, yet the ODNR found it to be full of life and rather healthy after doing some shocking and netting efforts. I have personally caught more smallies and spots this spring than I have in the last 5+ years. If you want to eat fish from the river, I would say do so in moderation. I know alot of guys that do and I appreciate their company when I am night fishing so they can light up my area for me  

Jake


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

webothfish said:


> I sure wouldn't try any bottom feeding species like channel cats. I think there is a no eat advisory on them anyway. I usually stick with the lakes for eaters, and fish the river for fun. Got my biggest flathead, channel, and wiper from there.


I don't want to sound rude or anything ,but a catfish is not a bottom feeding fish. They eat other live fish and crayfish just like bass and walleye. Carp are bottom feeders, they eat all sorts of junk. Just needed to say this because so many people think catfish are bottom feeders. Again, not trying to be offensive.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

there are advisories for the ohio river most of them are like one meal a month or so, e personally have been eating them (catfish) about two meals a month if not less , as long as your not eating them daily and for every meal your fine , colemans get alot of the fish they sell from the river , i used to sell them to em when i first moved down here for extra fishing money, flatheads are safer to eat then the channel cats out of the river any how cause they eat more live fish then channels do, but im perfectly healthy and i eat river fish often , just not carp.......................yuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The fact that flatheads eat more live fish doesn't mean their meat is less contaminated.


----------



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

How about this. Everyone eat whatever you want and drop it. We are supposed to be in this together not argue about how clean the river is and who is more correct.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just for the record, Lake Erie is close in it's advisory in relation to the Ohio River and they sell their fish. As far as contaminants, I figure we inhale quite a bit on a daily basis, some of us, more than others. I personally work in a steel mill and inhale a good bit, my guess is more than the fish hold.....maybe I'm wrong, maybe not. So, I'll just continue to eat the river fish and feel comfortable that by getting out of bed every day and venturing out that my life is a little more in danger as compared to eating a little fish. If ya don't want to eat it, don't!!! But...don't complain about us that do, and there are a good bit I'll bet. I've seen more carted off than released!!!!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Think about this...... If you catch a fish and eat it you know where it came from and can make an educated guess about how healthy or "contaminated" it may be. Yet do you ask questions or worry about the fish you buy at a resturant or at the market? The OEPA standards behind our fish advisories are more strict that those used by the FDA.

the oepa advisories are quite conservative with a big safety factor built in. Follow them best you can and live your life.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/waters/Ohioriver.html


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/map/index.html


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW. Viper 1, you really opened up a whole can of worms here. This is the best thread I've followed yet. Are you guys like this all the time? And I a[polgize to all the catfish in America for calling them bottom feeders. I know better, it just seems that they have a tendency to eat my worm when it's on the bottom, but so do other fish. I'm just glad to have one on the line. 
I may try the next walleye or sauger I catch in the big O, I just won't tell her where it came from. 
Fish is the one thing I cook, and if you unzip the meat to get rid of the lateral line dark meat, dip it in egg roll it in corn meal with some spices, deep fry it, and eat it hot out of the cooker, anything's good. Maybe we should get some of you guys together for some fish and a beer and listen to the fireworks.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I guess your right! Wasn't prepared for that, any other time I don't even get a reply. I checked out the ohio restrictions and they are all the same. Two meals a week for gills and perch, one meal a week for sport fish and one meal a month for cats pikes and carp. 
I just bought some canadian walleye from giant Eagle which came from lake Erie. $8.00 a pound believe that. Thats the first fish I ever bought from the store. But it hit the spot6. Havn;t been able to fish because of health isues this year. I bet them walleye don't know where the Ohio border is,so they should be considered the same. So why no warning in the store about eating only one meal a week?
Guess I'll be giving those walleye a try if I get to catch some this year. And thanks for all the opinions I've recieved.

Good Fishing All!!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Boss302 I couldn't agree more, Curly thats what I was thinking about the 'cats. Miyot we all know there are problems but the river fish I catch sure are strong and healthy and occasionally I do eat a few of them. Almost all of my personal best fish have come from the river and I am constanly amazed at the variety and quality of the fish I catch from the big O. I hope we get environmentally better but don't be so doom and gloom.
Cady


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, thats too deep for me. I think the HYBRIDS are eating all of the bass. I'd be happy if people, including fishermen, would stop littering the countryside and using the river for a dump, the garbage is disgusting. I agree pollution is a big problem but if the environment is so poisoned why do we now have turkey, deer, beaver, otter, coyotes and bald eagles? None of these existed in my part of the ohio valley (Cincinnati) 25 to 30 years ago.
Cady


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

If you rip the dams out you better be prepared with lots of candles! Almost all the coal supplied to the various power plants up and down the Ohio is supplied by barge as the railroad has priced themselves out of the business. I'm a fisherman and am all for environmental correctness, but we also have to have to the means of supporting the way of life we all share and enjoy. Electricity is the fundamental basis for that way of life and that is supported by the coal going up and down the mighty Ohio. Somewhere some common sense and some middle ground has to come into play. Greenpeace and the like would like nothing better then to shut the power plants down and rip the dams out. I don't know about you, but I like going to the fridge for a cold beverage! No electricity would make that a little tough........ Miyot - If you really like the wilderness and the wildlife, you do have options. Canada has plenty of wild areas left. I believe if you take your car and point it north for about 15 hours, you'll find some of that unspoiled wilderness with free flowing rivers. Send us a post card now and then.....


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

If I where you all I would not eat it unless it passed the smell test.
if it smells don't eat it! if it doesnt smell well eat it! and if she, well you get the picture. HAPPY MUNCHING :S


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had sauger, saugeye and crappie from the Pike Island Pool. First bite tasted like the asphalt depot next to Rayland. 
Spit it out, threw the rest of the fish away, threw the oil I deep fried them in out and never ate anything from the river again. Just catch and release.
Different parts of the river are less industrialized though.
It is a big river something like 981 miles so asking someone from the Pike Island Pool is quite different than asking the same question of someone who fishes the Greenup or Racine Pool.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

When you are buying oil to fry fish with next time, don't get Mobil 1! Your fish will taste signigicantly better.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewzer,
All joking aside, when was the last time you tried OR fish? How long ago was it that you tasted it? I've been eating Ohio River fish, going on 10 yrs now, and have never noticed a difference in taste compared to say, Berlin, Mosquito or Lake Erie.....................


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Some people have vivid imaginations..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Snake, I'd say that was around 2002/2003 time frame.


Mushi, I can also taste the difference between Lake Erie walleye and inland walleye.
Some people just don't shove anything in their mouth that someone sticks in front of them...


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

some people also have more sensitive palates. *shrug* 

I would bet there is also a psychological component when tasting fish from different waters. to really see if we can get some data on this, we would need to do a double blind taste test of walleye from several different waters. also, while we're at it, lets do the same for tasting walleye vs saugeye. I'm curious. I volunteer to be one of the tasters.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> lets do the same for tasting walleye vs saugeye.


already done.and most people will tell you saugeye is the better of the two.
and no,it is not in our minds


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

misfit said:


> already done.and most people will tell you saugeye is the better of the two.
> and no,it is not in our minds


I would tend to agree with you, misfit. I had walleye from Brookville last weekend and I thought it lacked some of the flavor of saugeye. I have eaten saugeye from Buckeye, Hoover, and Deer Creek.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my honest opinion is that saugeye have a sweeter taste which is directly attributable to the sauger genes.saugers definitely have a different and sweeter taste than walleyes,so it stands to reason that it would be evident in saugeyes.
i have not searched for scientific evidence as corroboration,but that's my story,and i'm sticking to it


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

First, I'm an employee of ODNR and some of the comments on here are misinformed. 
Have any of you ever thought of a fish out of Lake Erie compared to the Ohio River? How long does it take for the lake to turn over compared to the river, the river is constanly flowing while it takes years for the lake to turn over once. The sediments on the bottom of the lake have a far higher concentration of metals like mercury, lead, barium, etc. This is because of the nature of a lake compared to a river. ODNR and the OEPA does not make up regulations or advisories. Nor do they take poor peoples money. 
ODNR has done a ton for the quality of the river and the streams that feed it. 

Yes it is true about catfish, species like flatheads are the top predator in a lot of systems and are no more bottom feeders than smallmouth bass. The problem with cats compared to other species is that they are fatty and long lived, metals store easilly in the fat and can accumulate over time. A young channel cat is no more contaminated than a young largemouth.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FISHNASTY said:


> First, I'm an employee of ODNR and some of the comments on here are misinformed.
> Have any of you ever thought of a fish out of Lake Erie compared to the Ohio River? How long does it take for the lake to turn over compared to the river, the river is constanly flowing while it takes years for the lake to turn over once. The sediments on the bottom of the lake have a far higher concentration of metals like mercury, lead, barium, etc. This is because of the nature of a lake compared to a river. ODNR and the OEPA does not make up regulations or advisories. Nor do they take poor peoples money.
> ODNR has done a ton for the quality of the river and the streams that feed it.
> 
> Yes it is true about catfish, species like flatheads are the top predator in a lot of systems and are no more bottom feeders than smallmouth bass. The problem with cats compared to other species is that they are fatty and long lived, metals store easilly in the fat and can accumulate over time. A young channel cat is no more contaminated than a young largemouth.


Thank you for your well informed input. Hopefully it will ease the quell of "OMG I'D NEVER EAT NO FISH FROM DER, IT SMELL LIKE POO!!!" comments. That was not directed towards anyone in particular.


----------



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for setting them straight.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> When you are buying oil to fry fish with next time, don't get Mobil 1! Your fish will taste signigicantly better.


Laughing my but off this is true!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

What surprised me is the fact all waters in ohio be it river or lake contains the same warnings.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I think I'll try boiling down a mess of big O fish and pour them in my gas tank for bio fuel!!!
Cady


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

It makes a lot of sense. I am from the KY side, what we have a lot of advisories about are AG chemicals in the water some bodies of water more then others. but in OHIO you all have what i call heavy industry. you know steel mills, chemical plants, plus AG, so on and so on. this is not only run off but air borne which filters in to every thing. like the ONDR guy said the older the fish the more toxins. ( love to eat those young ones). hear is a can of worms, they should look in to a slot limit for the big O and other bodies of water like the red fish the big ones go back the little ones go back to grow up and the slot size, well it goes in your belly. just some more food for thought. this should work for any type of fish. flats, channel, blues, strippers, all bass, eyes, saug. the older fish are the ones that produce most of the eggs for spawning at least in the bass. not sure for cats but seems to make some coming scence. O ya I think that more people to day with the knowledge we have take better care of the outdoors then in the past. :B


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Since I have grown up on the river all my life before moving to Columbus I will add my two cents. I have eaten Sauger out of the big O since I was a child. I now have two awsome children so I don't think anything has hurt my reproduction system because I have eaten fish out of the big O. Do I think there are chemicals in the water that shouldn't be absolutely but show me a lake that doesn't have.
Also, somewhere on this post Miyot talked about the fish population and that state that it is in on the Big O. I am not saying that some of this is not due to the chemicals in the water but I think the biggest thing is due to the siltation in the back waters of the Big O where the fish spawn. I have seen areas that use to hold 5 to 6 foot of water now hold 1 foot if your lucky - These places that the fish used to spawn in need dredged out again.
Just my two cents!


----------

